# تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس؟؟؟؟؟ معا لنعلم ماهيته



## أبو المثنى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية / جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / الأردن

أدرس تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس في السنة الثـــالثة

وسأقوم خلال أيام قليلة بطرح مختصر هندسة الأوتوترونكس

و أفتح مجال التساؤلات لديكم و أنا مستعد للإجابة على أي أسئلة لديكم خلال فترة وجيزة على الإيميل الخاص أو : ghaith_07*yahoo
Automotive Engineering and Electronics
و اعلم أن الهندسة ليست علما عمليا فقط بل هي حس فني و ذوق رفيع​Autotronics​:1:​


----------



## abdallahn (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم :بادرة طيبة يا استاذ غيث ونحن مستعدون لذلك نحن طلاب هذا التخصص في جامعة البلقاء .
اخوك عبدالله زميلك في التخصص .:1:


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن لا أحد أهمه الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

حسنا سننتظر ردا


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

إن تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس هو تخصص يهتم في مجال هندسة السيارات الحديثة و إلكترونياتها
و يهتم بالجانب التكنولوجي للسيارات بشكل مباشر وقد تم طرحه نتيجة احتياج السوق المحلي و العلمي و ذلك لسد حاجة السوق بشكل أساسي من المهندسين المختصين بتكنولوجيا السيارات المتطورة
و إن هذا التخصص يعد الوحيد من نوعه في الشرق الأوسط و الوحيد من حيث المسمى في العالم أجمع.



هذا بالنسبة للتخصص ، أما بالنسبة للقضايا التي من الممكن أن نجاوب عليها فهي تتلخص ب :
* نظام الحقن الإلكتروني المطور
* نظام السيارات المحوسبة
* أنظمة الإشتعال الرقمية
* أنظمة نقل الحركة المطورة
* نظام التعليق الحديث
هذا جزء من الممكن أن نوفر لكم كل المعلومات التي تحتاجونها عنه أو ندلكم إلى كيفية الوصول إلى تلك المعلومات د



خدمتكم طاعة نتقرب بها إلى الله


----------



## مهندس/علي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

هو اية اصلا الموضوع يا اخي لا تنتظر رد حتي تكون متحفز عند عرضك الموضوع وفكرتة سوف تعطي مجال للاخوة ان يشاركو بناء علي بيانات التي تعطي لهم


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*مقدمة*

إن تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس هو تخصص يهتم في مجال هندسة السيارات الحديثة و إلكترونياتها
و يهتم بالجانب التكنولوجي للسيارات بشكل مباشر وقد تم طرحه نتيجة احتياج السوق المحلي و العلمي و ذلك لسد حاجة السوق بشكل أساسي من المهندسين المختصين بتكنولوجيا السيارات المتطورة
و إن هذا التخصص يعد الوحيد من نوعه في الشرق الأوسط و الوحيد من حيث المسمى في العالم أجمع.



هذا بالنسبة للتخصص ، أما بالنسبة للقضايا التي من الممكن أن نجاوب عليها فهي تتلخص ب :
* نظام الحقن الإلكتروني المطور
* نظام السيارات المحوسبة
* أنظمة الإشتعال الرقمية
* أنظمة نقل الحركة المطورة
* نظام التعليق الحديث
هذا جزء من الممكن أن نوفر لكم كل المعلومات التي تحتاجونها عنه أو ندلكم إلى كيفية الوصول إلى تلك المعلومات.



:1::1::1:خدمتكم طاعة نتقرب بها إلى الله​ :1: :1::1:


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أنصح كل من يريد تعلم مجال السيارات أن يحصل على الكتاب التالي : 
Automotive Technology
المؤلف :ERJAVIC
وهو طبعة 2005 الرابعة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 نوفمبر 2006)

حياك الله يا ابو المثنى.........
و اتمنالك التوفيق..........
اخوك المهندس مجدي عليان
مهندس ميكانيك
من الاردن
بس حاب اسأل اذا في ماجستير لهذا التخصص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل توجد المختبرات الحديثة لتعلم صيانة السيارات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

حاليا لا يوجد ماجستير لأنه أصلا لا يوجد منه سوى 4 دفعات أي لم يتخرج أول فوج من التخصص بعد و أنا من الفوج الثاني و كل عدد الطلبة في الأربع دفعات لا يتجاوز 200 طالب 
ولكن حد علمي و بما أنني عضو في الجمعية العلمية الطلابية في الجامعة ( اتحاد طلبة مصغر) فان التخصص سينتشر في أكثرمن جامعة في الاردن ولكن بعد تخريج اول فوج منه مع العلم ان التخصص يدرس ايضا للدبلوم سنتين و قد تخرجت منه ما يقارب الأربعة افواج ان لم تخنني ذاكرتي
ولكننا نأمل أن يكون هناك توجه لطرح دراسة الماجستير سواء في جامعتنا أو جامعات أخرى
و شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك
خدمتكم طاعة نتقرب بها إلى الله تعالى


----------



## مهاجر (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي ابو المثنى وأحييك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ... 

بداية موفقة .... أهلاً بك

مشكور على جهدك ... 

نعم أخي نحن مهتمين بطرح المزيد عن هذا التخصص وما تجود به نفسك من معلومات عنه....

شكراً لك ... وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كما قلنا و سنبقى نقول :
خدمتكم طاعة نتقرب بها إلى الله تعالى


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا سيدي العزيز
و اتمنالك التوفيق.................
واذا بتحتاج اي شي بخصوص السيارات و صيانتها
فأنا بخدمتك
و عندي سيديات كثيرة و افلام فيديو لعمليات التصليح.......


----------



## abdallahn (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في هذا التخصص وهو تخصص رائع وعن قريب سنزودكم باهم الفيديو وpdf الختصة بذلك .
نرجو منكم الدعاء


----------



## abdallahn (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ majdi افدنا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## LikeNothingElse (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم يا مهندس غيث*

السلام عليكم...
مرحبا مهندس غيث انا حكم حمارنة زميلك في التخصص!!:77: 
اذا بدك اي شيء احنا جاهزين
وكما اعتدت زملائك....دائما معك
بالتوفيق لك ولنا جميعا:12: 

اخيك حكم

:1:


----------



## MLA (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى الافادة بشكل اكبر في مجال الاوتوترونكس


----------



## magd131 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## osama_s8 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بدرس تخصص الاوتو في البلقاء 
أول سنة
وما بعرف عن هاد التخصص اذا كان في مجال عمل اله ولا لأ وخاصا في دول الخليج العربي والاردن


----------



## كريم محمود11 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

يا خوان بستر عرضكو انا طالب هندسة اوتوترونكس بالبلقاء التطبيقية\كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية انا بالاصل بحب السيارات ودخلت هالتخصص على اساس انو بدرس ميكانيك وكهرباء السيارات (الهايبرد )يعني .........بس لما شفت شباب كبار بالجامعة قالولي انو بدرس الريبوتات والالات الدقيقة وانو التخصص اللي بدرس السيارات هو الميكاترونكس على النت قريت العكس ومش عارف شو اعمل ومين اسال فاللي عندو خبره بالموضوع يجاوبني ع سؤالي وشكرا


----------

